# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Foorumin alueissa muutoksia

## vko

Foorumin eri aihealueita on hieman selkiytetty. _Kehittämishankkeet_ on siirretty _Raideliikenteen_ alta otsikon _Muuta joukkoliikenteestä_ alle, joten alue on nyt ihan virallisestikin muullekin kuin raideliikenteen hankkeista keskustelulle. Lisäksi on luotu uusi _Offtopic_-alue, jonne joukkoliikenteen ulkopuolelle lipsuvat aiheet tulee jatkaa. Alueissa saatetaan tehdä vielä joitain pienempiä, lähinnä kosmeettisia muutoksia lähiaikoina.

----------


## ultrix

Tulisiko siis keskustelua Tampereen, Turun ja muiden maakuntakaupunkien paikallisjunaliikenteestä jatkaa ensisijaisesti Kehittämishankkeet-osiossa, vai kaupunkien omissa, bussiliikenteen alle labeloiduissa lokeroissa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tulisiko siis keskustelua Tampereen, Turun ja muiden maakuntakaupunkien paikallisjunaliikenteestä jatkaa ensisijaisesti Kehittämishankkeet-osiossa, vai kaupunkien omissa, bussiliikenteen alle labeloiduissa lokeroissa?


Kehittämishankkeet-osiossa, koska paikallisliikennealueet on tarkoitettu nimenomaan busseille.

----------


## ultrix

Siinä tapauksessa "Pikaratikkahanke"-niminen ketju tulisi kai siirtää oikeaan foorumiin ja vaihtaa otsikoksi "Tampereen raideliikennehankkeet" tmv.

Moderaattorin kommentti / kuukanko: ketju on nyt siirretty ja otsikoksi vaihdettu "Tampereen pikaratikkahanke"

----------

